# Game 62 Thread: Indiana Pacers @ Houston Rockets



## Demiloy

@









*Starting Lineups*

*Indiana Pacers*

PG-








SG-








SF-








PF-








C-









*Houston Rockets*

PG-








SG-








SF-








PF-








C-









Still perfect. :banana:


----------



## jworth

Demiloy said:


> Still perfect. :banana:


That might just be the jinx right there.


----------



## Pimped Out

jworth said:


> That might just be the jinx right there.


a little good luck voodoo


----------



## Demiloy

jworth said:


> That might just be the jinx right there.


 Nah, I mentioned it before, and I still won.


----------



## bronx43

Demiloy said:


> Nah, I mentioned it before, and *I* still won.


We. You meant it though.


----------



## Demiloy

bronx43 said:


> We. You meant it though.


 I'm trying to convince myself that I actually helped the Rockets win. :biggrin:


----------



## CrackerJack

so hot right now


----------



## houst-mac

Anybody know is T-Mac playing or is his back still killing him??


----------



## kisstherim

houst-mac said:


> Anybody know is T-Mac playing or is his back still killing him??


If he doesn't play, it will be really tough to beat the Pacers, and this is a back-to-back game. (anyway, back-to-back for them as well)









Go Rockets!!


----------



## Demiloy

CrackerJack said:


> so hot right now


 You mean me, right? :laugh:


----------



## Yao Mania

We need T-Mac for this one, else Peja's gonna be ready to light us up... then again I said the same thing about Ricky against the Twolves and he ended up struggling anyway.

Another must win? Every game is a must win from now on! Time for Yao to walk all over Pollard and Foster!

GOOOOOO ROCKETS!!!


----------



## jdiggidy

Foster and Pollard like to play physical so if Yao can continue as he has been and our "D" is like it was last night we should roll. (Except the part where we couldn't exactly close it out in the 4th.)/


----------



## jworth

Without JO Indiana isn't spectacular. The only two players you really have to worry about are Stephen Jackson and Peja. Pollard is a stiff down low and Foster doesn't provide much offense.


----------



## Pimped Out

houst-mac said:


> Anybody know is T-Mac playing or is his back still killing him??


it hasnt been "killing him." Hes not having spasms or anything, he just landed funny on his tailbone and was still feeling a bit stiff before the game so they sat him to be careful. hes still questionable though.


i would bet his back is better now than it was when he returned too early at the beginning of the season. With the playoff push and possibly facing the 1st seed in the playoffs, im assuming they are making extra sure he is healthy down the stretch.


----------



## Dean the Master

Dont' worry people, we have YAO the big Giant both physically and statistically. So, everybody just sit back, heat something up, watch the game. 
really, i dont worried about Rockets right now, they are doing fine. Yao has the new attitude, it's not like we need T-Mac in order to win any game now. (Don't get me wrong that we don't need him.) Pacers are without JO now, Yao should be easy in the key. So, relax people. If the outside shooters are doing well, we win.


----------



## Pimped Out

the key to this game is not letting peja light us up. we know this team can be inept at times when it comes to guarding the 3. we also cant let david wesley be the guy we have guarding him.


----------



## Cornholio

jworth said:


> Without JO Indiana isn't spectacular. The only two players you really have to worry about are Stephen Jackson and Peja. Pollard is a stiff down low and Foster doesn't provide much offense.


Anthony Johnson has been playing great for them, and they also have Fred Jones although he played like crap against the Knicks (0-8 FG)

BUT we still should win. Hopefully they keep playing like yesterday. :biggrin:


----------



## Pacers Fan

cornholio said:


> they also have Fred Jones although he played like crap against the Knicks (0-8 FG)


He sprained his finger, so look for him to have another 0-8 night tonight. He never plays well with hand/finger injuries. Although, Tinsley's back, so watch out.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Good luck tonight, should be a good game...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## jiangsheng

TM ready?


----------



## kisstherim

jiangsheng said:


> TM ready?


yeah, looks he is about to play


----------



## Pacers Fan

Just in case you don't know, neither Jones (finger) nor Granger (flu) will be playing tonight. So, we have 3 PG's and a Center off the bench. Fatigue is sure to get us sometime this game.


----------



## Stone Chen

What`s the [email protected]#$ing point? :curse:


----------



## Stone Chen

Damn, 60 points in the first half for the pacers :/..

Really?


----------



## Gotham2krazy

HOLY ****! 20 points 6 boards and 4 blocks! ANOTHER NASTY GAME FOR YAO!


----------



## Pasha The Great

we better come back and win this game..


----------



## Stone Chen

Gotham2krazy said:


> HOLY ****! 20 points 6 boards and 4 blocks! ANOTHER NASTY GAME FOR YAO!


How time remained? How points behind?


----------



## kisstherim

Gotham2krazy said:


> HOLY ****! 20 points 6 boards and 4 blocks! ANOTHER NASTY GAME FOR YAO!


he had 3 blks in the first 8 mins of the 1st Q, then added one at the start of the 2nd Q


----------



## kisstherim

OMG, 30 pts in 22 mins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana:


----------



## Smooth Lotion

Should be a new career high for Yao tonight... but where on earth is the defense?


----------



## TracywtFacy

damn, Yao having a massive game but pacers still up by 7 early in the third... the other guys have to step up

edit: scott pollard lighting us up, sheesh play some D

god, bogans missed 2 fts...


----------



## kisstherim

Technical Fouls: Houston - Y. Ming 1

I can't watch this game, can anybody tell me how he got one T?


----------



## Pimped Out

dont worry, im back to provide us some good luck.



damn yao is a beast. and why has chuck only gotten one minute?


----------



## TracywtFacy

now rafer's T'ed up... we're crumbling... down by 11 now


edit: turnover by DWes leads to the pacers 3, down 14, we're gone


----------



## Smooth Lotion

kisstherim said:


> Technical Fouls: Houston - Y. Ming 1
> 
> I can't watch this game, can anybody tell me how he got one T?


 Yao was clearly fouled on a play but it wasn't called, next stop of play he snapped at the ref.


----------



## Pimped Out

we are getting killed on the boards. isnt chuck a great rebounder? i wonder if he could help... hmmmmmmmm.


and why is it yao can stay outta foul trouble but our pg cant?


----------



## Smooth Lotion

McGrady injured... now Yao.


----------



## tone wone

Smooth Lotion said:


> Yao was clearly fouled on a play but it wasn't called, next stop of play he snapped at the ref.


 Yao's gonna have to go for 50 just for Houston to keep this close


----------



## kisstherim

Yao hurt? Damn


----------



## Stone Chen

[email protected] it!!! I need to win, not Yao`s figure. Come on, everyboy, Go, rockets. We can not afford to lose this game, or we have to see playoff BYEBYE. Go...


----------



## TracywtFacy

god... all i can say is we need tmac on the floor, right now


----------



## kisstherim

Is Yao's knee OK?


----------



## TracywtFacy

kisstherim said:


> Is Yao's knee OK?



he's certainly playing ok...


----------



## kisstherim

Mutombo needs to throw some elbows, ****


----------



## Pimped Out

how long does everyone think it will be until flips out and tells the scrubs on this team to learn to play some ****ing basketball or get the **** off his team?


----------



## Pimped Out

kisstherim said:


> Mutombo needs to throw some elbows, ****


i believe the proper term is "throw some 'bows"


----------



## HayesFan

Keith isn't having a very good game... sigh

edit... hey as soon as I say that he makes a basket!!


----------



## kisstherim

Finally back to single digits, though


----------



## Pimped Out

HayesFan said:


> Keith isn't having a very good game... sigh
> 
> edit... hey as soon as I say that he makes a basket!!


try it with mcgrady when the 4th starts.


c'mon rockets, i have a -169266225 points riding on this.


----------



## tone wone

Pimped Out said:


> how long does everyone think it will be until flips out and tells the scrubs on this team to learn to play some ****ing basketball or get the **** off his team?


 hey, this is the new Yao...so probably after the game.

Wesley & Skip better keep their heads on a swivel


----------



## Gotham2krazy

Score please? NBA.com provides a ****ty up to date score.


----------



## kisstherim

Gotham2krazy said:


> Score please? NBA.com provides a ****ty up to date score.


Indiana 91, Houston 83


----------



## TracywtFacy

ok, yao and stro are back in the game, time to catch this lead

91-87 now, but bloody leff foster is getting too many rebounds


----------



## Gotham2krazy

****, they down 8?


----------



## TracywtFacy

wow 91-89, only down by two after a yao layup, indiana timeout, they're on the ropes 

hm sportsline is reporting rox have yao, stro, JHo, Deke and Head in the game... somehow dont think that's right


----------



## jiangsheng

91:89
NBA.com shows 88:76 though.


----------



## Stone Chen

TracywtFacy said:


> wow 91-89, only down by two after a yao layup, indiana timeout, they're on the ropes
> 
> hm sportsline is reporting rox have yao, stro, JHo, Deke and Head in the game... somehow dont think that's right


WONDERFUL!!! We win, go!!!


----------



## Gotham2krazy

Yeahh!!!!!!!


----------



## Gotham2krazy

No To's For Alston! ****ing Amazing


----------



## TracywtFacy

93-90 pacers, 5 mins to go... we just can't seem to be able to catch them... everyone's missing their shots.. our D is good, but we gotta make some shots


----------



## jiangsheng

another 30/10 game?


----------



## kisstherim

Where is Yao?


----------



## TracywtFacy

Gotham2krazy said:


> No To's For Alston! ****ing Amazing



1 now, steal by stephen jackson... but he made up for it by stealing it back  he fed stro for a brief 1 pt lead, but peja got it back with a layup


----------



## kisstherim

3:18 HOU - Layup by Y. Ming. Assist: K. Bogans

4:01 HOU - K. Bogans steals the ball from A. Johnson	
4:07 IND - S. Jackson steals the ball from R. Alston	
4:26 HOU - K. Bogans defensive rebound	
4:28 IND - S. Pollard misses a 19-foot jumper from the right wing	
4:48 HOU - K. Bogans hits the second free throw	
4:48 HOU - K. Bogans hits the first free throw	
4:48 IND - Shooting foul on S. Pollard	
4:52 HOU - K. Bogans steals the ball from S. Jackson



nice job, Bogans!! He is a warrior


----------



## Gotham2krazy

Tied 96!


----------



## TracywtFacy

we've got the lead again


----------



## CbobbyB

Cmon guys, you can do it,,i believe in you!!! .......................LoL


----------



## TracywtFacy

well well pacers shooting 3-13 in the 4th, ouscored 19-9 in the 4th... is this a new rox trend of clutch 4th quarter play?


----------



## kisstherim

1:29 IND - S. Jackson steals the ball from R. Alston	

1:55 IND - J. Foster steals the ball from K. Bogans	

2:18 IND - S. Pollard steals the ball from R. Alston


C'Mon!


----------



## TracywtFacy

cr4p, peja another layup, pacers up by 1, rox timeout with less than a miute remaining...


----------



## Stone Chen

TracywtFacy said:


> we've got the lead again



Really? Come on. Ha...
Rockets, you can!
TM out game for injury?


----------



## Pimped Out

time to play "which box score updates quicker" its yahoo vs espn. the games is also known as which one tells me the rockets didnt get the rebound first


----------



## CbobbyB

Oh Shizzle!!!


----------



## CbobbyB

Pimped Out said:


> time to play "which box score updates quicker" its yahoo vs espn. the games is also known as which one tells me the rockets didnt get the rebound first


LoL, im doin the same thing


----------



## rocketeer

what the **** just happened?

3 steals in a row and then we give up offensive rebounds until they can finally score.

do we want to lose this game?


----------



## Pimped Out

woohooo 100 - 99. 1pt lead. WOOHOO!


----------



## TracywtFacy

2:16	IND	Scot Pollard missed Layup, Blocked by Stromile Swift
2:06	HOU	Defensive Rebound by Stromile Swift
1:45	IND	Anthony Johnson missed Jump Shot
1:41	HOU	Defensive Rebound by Stromile Swift
HOU	1:30	Lost ball turnover on Rafer Alston, Stolen by Jeff Foster
IND	1:13	Stephen Jackson missed 3-pt. Jump Shot
IND	1:09	Offensive Rebound by Jeff Foster
IND	1:07	Anthony Johnson missed Jump Shot
IND	1:03	Offensive Rebound by Anthony Johnson
IND	58.0	Anthony Johnson missed Jump Shot, Blocked by Stromile Swift
IND	58.0	Peja Stojakovic made Layup, Assist Stephen Jackson



bogans with the layup, rox up by 1 with 18 secs left!!!!


----------



## HayesFan

4 offensive rebounds you give up with 58 secs left in the game??? What the heck!

Come on boys!!!


----------



## Cornholio

Why isn't T-Mac playing?


----------



## TracywtFacy

HOU	58.0	Full Timeout
HOU	53.0	Lost ball turnover on Yao Ming, Stolen by Stephen Jackson
IND	35.0	Jeff Foster missed Layup, Blocked by Yao Ming
HOU	35.0	Defensive Rebound by Rafer Alston
HOU	18.0	Keith Bogans made Layup, Assist Rafer Alston


now we gotta D up......................


----------



## Pimped Out

cornholio said:


> Why isn't T-Mac playing?


why is ryan bowen playing?


----------



## TracywtFacy

cornholio said:


> Why isn't T-Mac playing?




think he's hurt


----------



## HayesFan

oh dear god

BOWEN IS IN


----------



## TracywtFacy

bowen can play good d and can hit fts... stephen jackson missed a three!!1 but head missed a free throw!!! arrgh!


----------



## HayesFan

MAKE your FREAKING free THROWS!!!

edit.. made the second.. thank you mr. head!


----------



## jiangsheng

Finally NBA.com up to date


----------



## Cornholio

c'mon Luther, make the free throw!


----------



## kisstherim

:12.1 IND - S. Pollard misses the first free throw	
:12.1 IND - Personal foul on A. Johnson


what's this?


----------



## TracywtFacy

ok, 12.1 secs left, pacers can tie with 2 or win with a 3


----------



## HayesFan

kisstherim said:


> :12.1 IND - S. Pollard misses the first free throw
> :12.1 IND - Personal foul on A. Johnson
> 
> 
> what's this?


a boo-boo


----------



## TracywtFacy

anthony johnson misses a shot, it's over!!!!! bogans calmly hits his two fts for the 4 pt lead!!!!!!


----------



## HayesFan

c'mon KEITH! put it away!!


----------



## rocketeer

bogans fouled?

if he mkaes 1 i don't lose 170,000 points.


----------



## Cornholio

c'mon, Bogans.............Yes!!


----------



## HayesFan

whooo hooo!! Rep points all around in celebration!! :-D


----------



## kisstherim

Hell, we win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :curse: Heart attack :curse:


----------



## Pimped Out

WOOOOOOO! rockets win and cover the spread. i dont have to give up my negative ucash.


----------



## TracywtFacy

baby, what a win... did it without mr.clutch in the 4th... bogans really stepped up in the clutch...

too bad lakers won today, but we're still in the race for 8th


----------



## Khm3r

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: omg what a game!

YAO 38/10!!!!!


----------



## Stone Chen

Woo..., this game is gonna to kill me. Oh, no, block the ball, Yao............... ............ ............ ..... ...........................................
Sto...........................................................................................


----------



## rocketeer

a little closer to the playoffs.

lakers and hornets are tied now for 7th and we are only 3 games back. i wouldn't be surprised if they both fall out and us and the kings both make it.


----------



## Dean the Master

Yes, we won. told you not to worry. I was doing what i was saying, i had a great dinner. lol. Yao got the season high of 38 pts.


----------



## Cornholio

YEAH!!!!!!! :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: 

T-Mac had another injury??


----------



## Stone Chen

103-99, we win!!!!


----------



## Jamez52637

Pimped Out said:


> WOOOOOOO! rockets win and cover the spread. i dont have to give up my negative ucash.


Damn, how did you do that? 

god my finger is about to fall off from clicking on the refresh on epsn.com the entire second half, but it's ALL WORTH IT!! and NOK lost, I think that's the team we gonna pass!!


----------



## CbobbyB

Still Alive


----------



## TracywtFacy

i don't think lakers are gonna miss the playoffs, not with kobe... we need NO to fa11 off...


----------



## Yao Mania

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh YEAH!!!! :banana:

Any updates on T-Mac?


----------



## Stone Chen

kisstherim said:


> Hell, we win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :curse: Heart attack :curse:


YES, HEART ATTACK, I AM TIRED NOW!
EVERY ONE, BYE, I NEED TO BEGIN MY JOB. UNDER BOSS EYES, I AM HERE, HAHA...


----------



## Pasha The Great

This game was insane!!! The crowd was crazy our defense in the 4th kicked butt, it was totaly intense!! I'm so glad I DVR'd this game. 

Way to go Yao with his season high 38pts!!!


----------



## Pimped Out

Jamez52637 said:


> Damn, how did you do that?
> 
> god my finger is about to fall off from clicking on the refresh on epsn.com the entire second half, but it's ALL WORTH IT!! and NOK lost, I think that's the team we gonna pass!!


you can just open up gamecast. the java updates automatically. faster than refresh.



and hayes fan, you know im down for a rep party.


----------



## Pasha The Great

I think TMAC should sit out on sundays, this way he will get a good 5 day rest which should fix him up fine.. I mean we will be playing San Antonio, we don't have that high of a chance of winning anyways.. plus who knows how what could happen out there if Yao is by himself feeling like its his duty to pull out a win on his own.


----------



## analysis

did t-mac leave the game?


----------



## Stat O

great win ...need to keep this up


----------



## CbobbyB

dam* Tracy!!


----------



## Pasha The Great

I didn't even see what happen.. all I saw was tmac rushing to the bench.. what happend?


----------



## TracywtFacy

Pasha The Great said:


> I think TMAC should sit out on sundays, this way he will get a good 5 day rest which should fix him up fine.. I mean we will be playing San Antonio, we don't have that high of a chance of winning anyways.. plus who knows how what could happen out there if Yao is by himself feeling like its his duty to pull out a win on his own.



now now... we need every win we can get, besides, we can beat the spurs... but we'll need tmac... just for the last 30 secs of the game when we're down by 10 lol


----------



## CbobbyB

OOo,,i 4got about the Spurs...


----------



## Yao Mania

Stone Chen said:


> YES, HEART ATTACK, I AM TIRED NOW!
> EVERY ONE, BYE, I NEED TO BEGIN MY JOB. UNDER BOSS EYES, I AM HERE, HAHA...


Oh I hear yah, I'm at work being very careful right now....


----------



## Pasha The Great

I hope we beat the Spurs on Sunday, that would be the ultimate accomplishment right now because it'll show the nba we can truely beat teams, not just easy teams.


----------



## clutchmoney

by the way what happened to T-mAc....did he get injured AGAIN!!...or is this another type of injury maybe?


----------



## Stat O

great win ...need to keep this up


----------



## HayesFan

clutchmoney said:


> by the way what happened to T-mAc....did he get injured AGAIN!!...or is this another type of injury maybe?


according to the AP



> "A Houston comeback appeared unlikely after Tracy McGrady went to the bench with more back trouble 2 minutes into the third quarter. McGrady missed Tuesday's win at Minnesota with a sore back."


----------



## Pasha The Great

looks like his back stiffened up once again. im telling yall, he needs to rest on sundays games so he will be back to 100% for the rest of the season.. this problem needs to be taken care of right now.. theres no point of making the playoffs is Tracys not there.


----------



## kisstherim

Pics of Yao getting injuried in the 3rd Q


----------



## kisstherim

Pasha The Great said:


> looks like his back stiffened up once again. im telling yall, he needs to rest on sundays games so he will be back to 100% for the rest of the season.. this problem needs to be taken care of right now.. theres no point of making the playoffs is Tracys not there.


agreed. but I doubt he'll ever get back to 100%, poor TMAC


----------



## Pasha The Great

the fear I felt when Yao went down... horriblle.


----------



## HayesFan

kisstherim said:


>


I think I would feel a little bit odd if a trainer or coach walked me back to the bench with his hand on my backside!!!

But hey.. I guess that's just the place his hand naturally fell cause Yao is so tall... but STILL!!!


----------



## kisstherim

HayesFan said:


> I think I would feel a little bit odd if a trainer or coach walked me back to the bench with his hand on my backside!!!
> 
> But hey.. I guess that's just the place his hand naturally fell cause Yao is so tall... but STILL!!!


haha,then how about this:


----------



## Demiloy

> and hayes fan, you know im down for a rep party


And give me some. Remember, this win was all my doing. :biggrin:

37 people viewing this thread. Wow. We're really popular.


----------



## HayesFan

kisstherim said:


> haha,then how about this:


What the heck is t-mac doing... trying to get Yao to dance??? I still think though that a hug is less intrusive than a guys hand on my butt.


----------



## CbobbyB

Demiloy said:


> And give me some. Remember, this win was all my doing. :biggrin:
> 
> *37 people viewing this thread. Wow. We're really popular*.


LoL i was thinkin the same.


----------



## kisstherim

HayesFan said:


> What the heck is t-mac doing... trying to get Yao to dance??? I still think though that a hug is less intrusive than a guys hand on my butt.


agreed. But that's probably because Yao's too tall for him.








:wink: see, it's kinda difficult to hold his waist


----------



## skykisser

a sweet win :banana:
only hope T-Mac's OK.we really need him to bt the Spurs!!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Congrats on the win, for some reason I actually thought this was our game earlier...

Shoulda known better, but well deserved victory guys.... :cheers: 




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## bronx43

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Congrats on the win, for some reason I actually thought this was our game earlier...
> 
> Shoulda known better, but well deserved victory guys.... :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


Thank you for being a class act Pacerholic. I've always been a Pacers fan... still one. Definitely rooting for you guys when you play Detroit in the playoffs. :cheers:


----------



## The_Franchise

Crazy win yesterday, had to drink to that win! Pollard and Foster are really tough guys, it's not easy to put up 38 while they are constantly hacking you. This is a historic stretch we are witnessing, don't see how Yao doesn't continue to play at this level. 

Bogans is really breathing down Wesley's neck for a spot in the starting rotation. Great game down the stretch from him. Juwan was huge in the 3rd quarter, but Foster had 10 offensive rebounds. Seems like every guy he guards dominates the boards in a big way. Just like every guy Rafer guards ends up with a season high in points.

Peja knows what's going on:


> (on Yao Ming) "Since he's come back he's been an unbelievable player. He's so much better this year. He's unstoppable right now. He reminds me of when Shaquille (O'Neal) was winning championships in Los Angeles."


http://www.nba.com/rockets/news/Rockets_Out_Pace_Indiana_with_-171266-822.html


----------



## edyzbasketball

Power up Yao!!! 

Good big man. Our next Shaq.... :banana:


----------



## Auggie

yao is damn awesome! really killed us out there  hope you guys make the playoffs so he can do some damage there


----------



## Hakeem

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Just like every guy Rafer guards ends up with a season high in points.


Didn't watch the game (damn!), but Alston tries so hard on defense but always fails and ends up fouling pointlessly.


----------



## The_Franchise

Hakeem said:


> Didn't watch the game (damn!), but Alston tries so hard on defense but always fails and ends up fouling pointlessly.


 Rafer moves his hands and feet alot more than he needs to. I think he tries to anticipate too much on defense and ends up behind his man. The smallest fake or dribble has Rafer flying to the left or right and he really struggles to get around picks.


----------



## jworth

How long do ya'll figure it will be until Skip has another emotional outburst? Or will he have another one as a Rocket. I just don't know if the man can go much longer without pulling something.


----------



## Yao Mania

Is Demiloy afraid to make the next game thread 'cuz we're playing the Spurs??


----------



## debarge

Auggie said:


> yao is damn awesome! really killed us out there  hope you guys make the playoffs so he can do some damage there


Props to the extra cool classy Pacer fans! Hope yall get JO back real soon to make that run at the Cavs and Pistons! Peja/JOneal/Jackson/Carter dang good starting lineup, good luck in the East. Always liked the pacers, when Reggie was just going silly at the Knickerbockers...lol :biggrin: 

Yao is better than Shaq right now at this very moment... You never know what the Daddy'll do in the playoffs though, but as right now, he's surpassed him in skill stats and reliability.  Sorry Diesel


----------



## HayesFan

debarge said:


> Props to the extra cool classy Pacer fans! Hope yall get JO back real soon to make that run at the Cavs and Pistons! Peja/JOneal/Jackson/Carter dang good starting lineup, good luck in the East. Always liked the pacers, when Reggie was just going silly at the Knickerbockers...lol :biggrin:



I agree!! :banana: I repped them in my celebration rounds.. just cause they were such good fans! :clap:


----------



## Demiloy

Yao Mania said:


> Is Demiloy afraid to make the next game thread 'cuz we're playing the Spurs??


 I'm making it alright. But it's only Friday, so I'll wait a few days. If anyone else steals this from me, I'll kill him. My good luck is the only thing that will beat the Spurs. :laugh:



> (on Yao Ming) "Since he's come back he's been an unbelievable player. He's so much better this year. He's unstoppable right now. He reminds me of when Shaquille (O'Neal) was winning championships in Los Angeles."


You know, the so-called "experts" can say all they like about a player, but I really value what the players say. Playing against a guy is so different that watching him play. You can't feel Shsaq's strength until you play against him. You can't sense how fast Tony Parker is until you play against him. And you can't know how hot Yao is until you play against him. Peja's comment means much more to me than a thousand words could from ESPN.


----------



## Hakeem

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Rafer moves his hands and feet alot more than he needs to. I think he tries to anticipate too much on defense and ends up behind his man. The smallest fake or dribble has Rafer flying to the left or right and he really struggles to get around picks.


The funny this is that Alston doesn't even have a very bad reputation as a defender. Most over-aggressive defenders are overrated because at a glance over-aggressiveness looks like good defense. That's why I like Bogans. Safe defense is the best for perimeter players.


----------



## TracywtFacy

Hakeem said:


> The funny this is that Alston doesn't even have a very bad reputation as a defender. Most over-aggressive defenders are overrated because at a glance over-aggressiveness looks like good defense. That's why I like Bogans. Safe defense is the best for perimeter players.


bogans, and Dwes... a good defender, considering he usually guards the toughest assignments and is a good deal shorter than most...

n the other hand, alston's over-aggressive D is like Stro's... rafer can get his steals, but will get called for fouls or lose his man... same as stro, he'll get blocks and steals, but he'll draw fouls going for pump fakes and the like


----------

